# **I want to see**



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 4, 2006)

I want any of u beautiful ladies to try my look from yesterday.. all the colors i used on the lid are workable...

here is the break down..

set ur face as u uslally do with fndn and powder

*EYES:*

1rime ur lids with primer of choice... if u dont have any primer no worries
use anything tacky that is eye safe.. Plain chapstick will work as well..
just rub ur finger across and apply to the lid area only.

2: i used *naked launch e/s *applied to the entire lid area up to the brow bone.  *U can substitute naked launch for honesty e/s or tempting e/s.*

3ick up some summer neutral e/s apply to the *inner V *area.. if ur not sure where this is at... just apply the e/s to the inner corner of ur lid applying it in a V shape

4: Use *gold dusk pig* apply to the lid area

5: Pick up some *Humid e/s* and apply to outer V area* "do not blend yet"*

6:Then u want to pick up some *Green Smoke e/s* and apply it to the crease area just underneath *Humid e/s* Now u want to take a clean brush and blend the outter parts of the shadow to get rid of the harsh lines

7: I used black e/s from TooFaced.. u can use beauty marked, carbon, or any blk shadow u have and apply it to ur outer V blend slightly.

8: Pick up some more *Humid e/s* and apply it lightly to ur crease, u want to use a light sweeping motion 

9: get more of the *Gold Dusk Pig* apply it to the inner V again and use it to also highlight ur brow bone.

10: Use any type of Blk liner and line the upper lash line and lower water line.. I used blk track f/l but any type of gel or liquid liner will work

11: apply mascara

You want to use a peachy toned blush just to the apples of the cheek, then u want to use a clean blush brush to buff the color in.

For the lips anything with a Pink/Peachy hue will work... u can use gloss/ cream lipstick or both combined.

You can take this look up another notch by adding any type of iridescent powder to the apples of the cheek, nose, chin and forhead are add some lashes if u choose and u will look Glam
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope to see someone try this look.. and if so Please post a pic.. When i have time im gonna do a tut using one of my girlfriend as a model for u ladies


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 4, 2006)

Thank you so much for this. I'm going to try it when I get a chance (and the products) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Thank you so much for this. I'm going to try it when I get a chance (and the products) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
ur welcome bebe... if u dont have any of the products listed.. 
use a neutral sahde for the entire lid.. any brand

if u dont have gold dusk pig use any type of e/s that has a golden hue to it..
or anything u would use to highlight


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 4, 2006)

This sounds gorgeous! I really can't get enough of humid....can the boys try it too?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_This sounds gorgeous! I really can't get enough of humid....can the boys try it too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
sure thang babe.. make sure u post a pic.. i wanted to post this to show that all looks are workable... sometimes u might have to change up the colors to suite ur skintone or wahtever.. but its all about the method and application in my book... when i do other ppl i use the method that i use on myself... all looks are workable


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 4, 2006)

If any of u ladies dont think the colors will agree with u.. just use any color of ur choice and use the same method of application.. i promise ya u can go wrong with it


----------



## Kels823 (Oct 4, 2006)

Kewl idea.. Couldja post a pic here of the exact look youre talking about?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www.specktra.net/showpost.php...64&postcount=1


----------



## sexypuma (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Girl! I wish i wasn't sooo scared of usinf e/s. But you have been so helpful explaining everything... i will get the colors and try.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 4, 2006)

Thankyou


----------



## Me220 (Oct 4, 2006)

I have most of this stuff, i'm going to try it soon.


----------

